# "National Geographic Sanctuary Reptile Terrarium"



## Gus. (Apr 16, 2017)

Do you think this would make a good home for a small Tortoise:
http://www.petsmart.com/reptile/sup...uary-reptile-terrarium-21557.html?cgid=500009







Its a 50 gallon sized tank (36 in L x 18 in W x 18 in H) & it has top and side ventilation. It has front facing doors too.


----------



## teresaf (Apr 16, 2017)

The only ones that would fit that would be a baby and it wouldn't work because of the ventilation on the sides. Babies need high humidity and high heat and the ventilation on the side would let all the humidity and heat Escape. I would not go with a baby for your first tortoise. I did and it was a pain. I did everything wrong and had to redo it all because I didn't join the Forum until after I had the tortoises. Need to find something with a lot of square footage. 4 by 6 foot would be perfect


----------



## teresaf (Apr 16, 2017)

A lot of people consider a dresser laid on its back with the guts removed as a good size to start with...


----------



## Gus. (Apr 16, 2017)

teresaf said:


> A lot of people consider a dresser laid on its back with the guts removed as a good size to start with...



Heh, if only I had one to spare.


----------



## wellington (Apr 16, 2017)

It also depends on what species you are looking too get. An adult Russian needs a minimum of a 4x8 larger of possible and with an outdoor enclosure for summer months.


----------



## Gus. (Apr 17, 2017)

wellington said:


> It also depends on what species you are looking too get. An adult Russian needs a minimum of a 4x8 larger of possible and with an outdoor enclosure for summer months.



Outdoor enclosure would be huge but the indoor one not so much. Hmm


----------



## wellington (Apr 17, 2017)

Gus. said:


> Outdoor enclosure would be huge but the indoor one not so much. Hmm


What a lot of members do if they don't have enough inside room for a 4x8 is they will build two levels. This way it gives them the room they need to roam and explore.


----------



## wellington (Apr 17, 2017)

Plus, building one or even using the large plastic totes rare cheaper and the right size can be built or with the totes, connected together with tunnels from one to another and another and so on.


----------



## Gus. (Apr 17, 2017)

wellington said:


> What a lot of members do if they don't have enough inside room for a 4x8 is they will build two levels. This way it gives them the room they need to roam and explore.



Two levels? Can they climb? How would they get to the second level?



wellington said:


> Plus, building one or even using the large plastic totes rare cheaper and the right size can be built or with the totes, connected together with tunnels from one to another and another and so on.



Thats a good idea.


----------



## wellington (Apr 17, 2017)

Gus. said:


> Two levels? Can they climb? How would they get to the second level?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good idea.


You build them a ramp with sides on it so they don't go over the side, cuz they will.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 18, 2017)

FYI
Places such as Walmart sell book case kits in a box. Assembly required for less than you might think. $25-$40 
Then you just need the shower curtain and staple gun to water proof it.
I've never used a book case as an enclosure. 
For about the same money, I'd buy a sheet of exterior plywood (4'x8') and two 48" and two 92" 2"x 6" boards and frame it up.


----------



## Gus. (Apr 20, 2017)

Hmm, maybe a tortoise might not be for me, I don't have the space for a large awkward enclosure. I was wanting something that could live in something like in the OP.


----------

